# Welches Mainboard ( MEDION PC ) ?



## AlexFrags (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute mein bruder hat ein Medion PC und da wir diesen umrüsten wollte ich nachsehen was er für ein Mainboard hat doch es ist nix zu finden.
Auf dem Mainboard steht N1996 und MS 7113. Die Art-Nr ist : 10015524 aber darüber habe ich auch nix gefunden.
Es ist dieser PC http://www.mediondirect.de/print_product_info.php/products_id/1682


----------



## jamie (12. Januar 2014)

Das hier sollte helfen: CPU-Z - Download - CHIP


----------



## AlexFrags (12. Januar 2014)

Ok danke habs endlich raus bekommen  Es war MS 7713 und nicht 7113.


----------



## AlexFrags (14. Januar 2014)

Er hat sich auch ne R9 270x bestellt, passt die auf das board drauf?


----------



## Icedaft (14. Januar 2014)

Ein gut gemeinter (und nicht ganz ernst zunehmender) Rat von einem ehemaligen "Medionopfer@: Pack eine 100er Matte D-Böller rein, zünde sie an und laufe schnell um die Ecke...

Mal im Ernst, die Medionrechner sind als Homeoffice PC ganz O.K., für einen Spielerechner, der hin und wieder mal aufgerüstet wird aber nicht zu gebrauchen.

Das fängt an beim Gehäuse, bei dem meist nur winzige Lüftereinbauplätze vorhanden sind und die Innenabmessungen den Einbau einer großen Grafikkarte gar nicht zulässt, geht weiter über das OEM-Mainboard, bei dem das BIOS nur sehr eingeschränkte Einstellmöglichkeiten zulässt - wenn es nicht sogar mit einem Passwort geblockt ist. Weiter geht es mit dem Netzteil, welches an sich nicht schlecht sein muss (es gibt auch gute OEM-Netzteile),aber leistungsmäßig eben nur für das System ausgelegt ist.

Mein Rat, verkauft die Kiste und lasst Euch hier was vernünftiges zusammenstellen.


----------



## AlexFrags (14. Januar 2014)

Gehäuse und Netzteil wurden geändert im Endeffekt bleibt nur noch das Board über von Medion sonst nix.
Netzteil : bequiet l8 cm 630
CASE: Strike x one advance


----------



## Icedaft (14. Januar 2014)

Das Case hier? AeroCool Strike-X One Advance (EN58377) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann hast Du hier die technischen Angaben welche Grafikkarte und welcher CPU-Kühler sich verbauen lässt:

Abmessungen (BxHxT): 180x440x475mm • extern: 4x  5.25" • intern: 6x 3.5"/2.5" • Lüfter (vorne): 1x 120mm (rot  beleuchtet), 2x 120mm (optional) • Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm • Lüfter  (oben): 2x 120mm (optional) • Lüfter (unten): 1x 140mm (optional) •  Lüfter (seite): 2x 140mm (optional) • Lüfter (HDD): 3x 120m (optional) •  Front I/O: 2x USB 3.0, 1x Mikrofon, 1x Kopfhörer • Gewicht: keine  Angabe • Farbe: schwarz, innen schwarz lackiert • Grafikkarten: bis max.  400mm • CPU-Kühler: bis max. 158mm Höhe • Netzteilposition: unten •  PCI-Steckplätze: 7 • Staubfilter • Kabelmanagement

Beim Netzteil habt Ihr es etwas zu gut gemeint, ein E9 mit 400W hätte gereicht. be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AlexFrags (14. Januar 2014)

jo danke  aber meine frage wäre halt noch ob es irgendwelche probleme mit dem board geben könnte und der r9 270x? Hab schon ein wenig gegoogelt und bisher nix darüber gefunden, hab nur gesehen das andere welche aus der 7700 und 7800er serie auf dem board haben aber da stand auch nicht ob die das bios noch updaten mussten oder sowas.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Januar 2014)

Das ist ein OEM-Board, da kann man nur ausprobieren ob es funktioniert.

Die PCI(e)-Schnittstelle ist standardisiert, eigentlich sollte das so funktionieren.

Falls es nicht klappt und ein billiger Ersatz her muß: 
AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0 (90-MXGNV0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es was ordentliches werden soll:

Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Westcoast (14. Januar 2014)

die r9 270x wird bestimmt laufen. selten gibt es probleme, wo das system nicht startet oder man bekommt kein bild. 

es handelt sich um ein MSI OEM Board.


----------

